# Turning between centers ( cheating )



## Scott_M (Aug 8, 2014)

The other day I needed to turn a shaft between centers and did not want to pull my 3-jaw and set up the faceplate, so I did this quick and easy cheat.
My compound was set very accurately at 45 deg. and I did not want to change it so I was going to have a 90 deg. center in the headstock and a 60 in the tailstock. So I needed double angles in both ends of my stock. I first drilled my rough stock in the 3 jaw with a center drill and then with a 90 deg. spot drill. ( this would not have been necessary if I had turned the headstock center at 60 deg. ) Also please note that the pictures were taken after the job was done so the rough stock is not shown. The first picture shows a double angle center in one end of the stock.( they are in both ends )

Next I put a piece of scrap in the 3-jaw and turned a 90deg. point, in reverse on the far side of the stock with a boring bar. Seeing as how this was done in place it will be turning spot on. ( 2nd picture )

And the last picture shows the finished part with the lathe dog up against one of the chuck jaws.
Simple quick and easy. I thought you guys might like to see it.

Scott


----------



## Swifty (Aug 8, 2014)

That's the only way that I ever do work between centres, I have the centre turned in the chuck far quicker than it takes to remove the chuck itself. I think that it's ideal, the centre runs perfectly true that way, it's not as though it's a dead centre at the chuck end, it rotates with the job, so there is no wear on the centre.

Paul.


----------



## Ogaryd (Aug 8, 2014)

Great idea Scott, I'll remember that one.    Thanks Gary


----------



## IanN (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Scott,

Rather than turn up a centre, I use what is referred to as a "ball centre" in the UK.


It is made by drilling a normal centre hole in each end of the work piece, and then mounting a small length of scrap material in the headstock chuck and drilling a centre hole in the scrap.

The centre hole in the scrap is well greased and a ball bearing is pushed in to the hole and held in place by the grease.  The work piece is then mounted and the ball sits in the centre holes of the scrap and the work piece.

This method also allows the work piece to be held at an angle to the lathe axis when taper turning.

If you do a lot of off-axis turning you can make, or even buy (sorry to use the B word.....) a dedicated ball centre:

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc210/ian-new/bbeb3d88da5d5b4653f947d3b7f15dc2_zps067fe871.jpg

All the best,
Ian



Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## Scott_M (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Ian

That is the way my dad always did it. 
He even made an adjustable tailstock center so he could move the rear ball without having to move his tailstock off center to turn tapers.
There is always more than one way to skin the cat.

 Scott


----------

